# UNINTENDED CONSEQUENSES.



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Today as I was being nosy and walked over to the neighbors yard to see what all the digging was about. There was a young black lab that appeared to be pure bred. It was terribly friendly and I asked the plumbers if it was theirs. It wasn't and they were worried that it was going to get run over and so was I. Well it followed my back home, so I let it in the fenced backyard. It immediately started after a chicken and I scolded him and he stopped. So, dumb me, what was I thinking? It was a young lab after all. Anyway, I went into the house to get a phone and the phone book. Called animal control and asked them to come get him and that I had him penned up in the back yard. While I was talking to animal control the awfullest racket started up. Hens were flying everywhere and I was yelling at the dog and he caught one and I was screaming in the man on the phones ear. I remember telling him to not to bother because I was going to kill the dog. Well of course I had to rescue the chickens first. The plumbers from two houses over heard me screaming and came running. They caught the dog and tossed him out of the yard. Two of my hens are hurt bad. My DH doctored on both of them and put them in the hen house. Actually the animal control guy came and the dumb lab was standing beside the gate. It is gone and I am probably going to lose two of my four hens. The one that is not hurt to bad has a broken foot. And I believe the other will be dead by morning. Getting my DH to put them down is not an option and neither is a vet. I hate myself.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry about this Lucille. You're right, we can't blame the dog, it is only a natural thing for them as you well know. Sometimes being a good Samaritan doesn't always work out well. You meant well, we all do these sort of things, don't blame yourself.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Ditto what Dave said.

sorry for the stress this caused you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, man! You've had a bad animal day, Lucile! Go get some hugs and kisses from that "Perfect Rosie"!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Lucile, it was a bad day. Hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh Lucille, I am so sorry.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, Just want you to know I'm thinking about you, hope things are not too bad.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I appreciate you all's concern. I just did a stupid thing. It could have been Rosie out there instead of chickens. They are just my pets and one that is hurt the worse was the momma hen that raised the single chick.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry your hens got hurt. Pepper is sending you BIG hugs :hug:.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh thank you Pepper. I am angry at Rosie also. This morning I took scraps out for the chickens and MY DARLING ROSIE started chasing them away from the food. She just knew that they were getting something that she should have. Course she has never hurt one or even put her mouth on one, but they are so traumertized (sp). The Momma hen is still alive and her chick is setting by her side. My husband is going to have to take care of this after work. I can't stand it.


----------

